# Montgomery Wards Tiller Parts



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find parts or diagrams for a Wards front tine tiller model number GIL-1545B, any help would be great.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

It's probably an MTD. I'd look there.


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

You may want to research (Gil) Gilson manufacture, just an idea.


----------

